# kayak fishing clubs



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

just curious if there are any kayak fishing clubs in dayton\miami valley. sounds like something that could be fun, little friendly competition and maybe some get togethers/ cookouts. if anyone has any info ,or would like to start something let me know. im sure we could make,something happen


Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayak Fishing Ohio is a great organization. I'm a member. Great bunch of guys trying to promote kayak fishing. They have tournaments and great sponsors.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

None that I'm aware of but it would be great to have a group just for regular outings. I'd start checking with kayak retailers (you know the usual suspects) and see if they know anything. Liveries would be another good source.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

hey parothead how do you become a member? i got on the website but couldnt find any info regarding how to join or anything.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Just go on their facebook page and PM them. Great bunch of guys and they have fun tournaments all over the state. Now that I'm retired I will be able to actually fish this year. Members are on this forum too. That's how I heard about the group.https://www.facebook.com/kayakfishingohio


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

cool, thanks 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Also check out the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail (BKFT). Many of the guys who fish BKFT also take part of the KFO events previously mentioned. Lots of great guys associated with both groups! I am a sponsor of both trails. 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't fish BKFT, but I know the group of ladies and gents who fish the KFO tournaments are a great group of people. The fishing is great, (it was for me last year) and the people you'll meet and get to know are as passionate for kayak fishing as any... Look em up and come fish with us this year. It'll be a blast...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

BKFT has tournement events in Dayton, Cincy, and central Ohio. Lots of guys camp, prefish, and hangout. Laid back, lots of prizes and good group of guys to hang out with.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll 2nd the buckeye kayak fishing trail, lot of cool guys to fish with. Spent the past year chasing them around Ohio. Lots of fishing outages w/o the tournament's also..looking forward to 2015!..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

screw kayak clubs who wants to start a kayak GANG!?!?!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome.. I'm in...lol


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in also


----------

